# I know this is SMOKING MEAT FORUMS but it is time for a new propane grill.....Any opinions?



## wiredig (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope this is the best place for this post...Sometimes you just have to grill it! My 12+ year old propane grill is on its last leg and it is time for a new one. I love my MES electric smoker with the addition of the Amazen Pellet Smoker but sometimes I just need to throw something on the grill. Anyone have any suggestions? I am so tired of super hot spots on the old grill
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I am looking for a nice even cooking grill surface. I am not sure about this new infrared grilling stuff. Help!?!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

I am a member of the AGA, just a thought. You talk to your gas company? They usually sell and sometimes install permanent natural gas grills that never require getting propane bottles filled. They also back what they sell.

Just a thought

You might also look above at the sponsors and see whats available. Then of course its Sam's, walmart, Sears, Lowe's, Ace, and home depot.

Myself, I am partial to pipe pits, I love charcoal grilling, you can add smoke if you like and that charcoal just adds a cretain flavor you can't get elsewhere.


----------



## wiredig (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Foamheart! I will check out AGA. Unfortunately, a NG grill would require some major construction in my home. I am afraid that I am stuck with propane. Thanks again!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2013)

If you have the Funds and the need for a lot of cooking space, you can't go wrong with this Weber Summit S-670 ...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145703/chix-on-the-summit#post_1026519

I have not used an Infrared grill that companies like Char-Broil make but the reviews describe the frequent need to disassemble and clean the burners as a PITA. I am curious if any of our members have used them...JJ


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 27, 2013)

Are you set on gas?  You might be interested in a ceramic cooker or a kettle grill.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 27, 2013)

I was in the market this year when our propane grill died.  I got a Weber 22.5 one touch kettle...and could not be happier.

My daughter did her Senior Design Project for College in making a grill.  The buzz "infared" is just that from what she said.  A fad...and not worth the extra money.  But...that was her 2 cents....I know some others here may faint that I dared to say that.

Kat


----------



## ajbert (Jul 27, 2013)

Take a look at the CharBroil  InrfaRed grills.  Propane burners underneath a "belly pan", for lack of a better description.  Takes a little bit getting used to but I wouldn't got back to any other grill on the market.  Not hot/cold spots, no flare ups either.  A bit different than cooking over open flames or coals but it works great.


----------



## wiredig (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank You Everyone for the thoughts and tips!


----------



## eight433 (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought a broil king Baron 440 from cabelas this spring. 4 burners, no gimmicks, and made in the USA to boot. The quality advantage us obvious in a side by side comparison with a char broil or the like, from the overall construction, to the thick gauge stainless steel burner covers, to the linear gas valves. Their customer service has also been pretty great in helping me correct a (self inflicted) problem with the thermometer. Over all, I would rate it just under a Webber (that costs twice as much) and way better than a chat broil, members mark, or something like that.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought a Ducane Stainless (made by Weber) off Craigslist for $150. It's in near-perfect condition and has those heavy stainless steel rod cooking grates. I would have bought a Weber Genesis or a Broil King had I not found this Ducane for that price. I have a Weber Performer Charcoal one touch as well. The "one touch" part quit working after 2 years and I got tired of finding a way to dispose of those little propane bottles so now I just use a charcoal chimney to start it (with newspapers.... no lighter fluid. I HATE that stuff).

I like the charcoal grill just fine. My wife won't use it because it's more maintenance than the gas grill, but until recently I hadn't had a gas grill for about 5 years. (That's how old the Weber is).

Adding the Ducane was kind of an experiment to see if I'd use a gas grill again. So getting in for $150 was definitely more attractive than "trying it out" for 7 to 9 hundred.

The wife is now talking about putting in an additional patio area as an "outdoor kitchen" which would really be nothing more than parking for the 2 grills and the smoker. No sink or fridge outside here. Smoker, grills, and some counter space it all I need. :)


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll second a kettle grill... Smoke grill and sear.  Can't go wrong,  charcoal chimneys are pretty easy to use.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2013)

Whatever you get ... a  sear station is a must for steaks.
And an infrared is a must for rotisserie chix.
I am kind of partial to weber products from past experience.
I would gladly pay twice as much for a weber knowing that any problems with the grill is taken care of with a  simple phone call. No BS


----------



## packmanjim (Aug 28, 2013)

I am seriously considering getting one of these Smoking Cajun Grills.  This is a propane gas grill but the flame is outside and travels through a 10 gauge square tube below the grates.  No gas is exposed to the meat it all vents out the side.  They also have a chip tray and a water tray.  You can cook from 250 to 700 degrees.  I was going to buy a nice Webber but I think I am getting one of these instead.  What do you guys think?


----------



## sqwib (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## biscuithead (Aug 29, 2013)

looks like a winner to me.


----------



## wiredig (Sep 8, 2013)

Certainly a unique design! If you go for it, please post some reviews!


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 8, 2013)

For me , the sears gas grills have always worked out well. I had my last one for almost 12 years and it always worked fine. (I keep it in the garage , covered when not in use).  I just bought a kenmore gasser with 3 stainless steel burners and a searing station and side burner. It was on sale for 300 and with some bonus points we had because we just bought a new fridge , we got it for 150 bucks. Pretty hard to argue with. , to my mind.
One of the reasons I went with a cheaper gas grill is that I'm cooking a lot more with charcoal lately vis my smoky joe and WSM ....my next move is to buy a weber kettle grill , which I think will put my gasser in the garage a lot more. So I just need the gas grill for when I'm really pressed for time. 













0bd4b60a408cd7e376708f93d2b1a77f_zps71235d53.jpg



__ hambone1950
__ Sep 8, 2013





. This photo is from google , BTW. ....I wish my patio looked that good. :biggrin:


----------

